# New, confused, and worried



## Pamp81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all. I was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I have a great integrative physician, and I have several other autoimmune issues, but this thyroid thing has blindsided me--I had no idea. But I did wonder why I had gained 9 pounds in a month and kept retaining so much fluid! (My traditional internist just ignored that.) Also I have been so tired and no fun to live with, personality wise.
My good doctor wants me to use Lugol's and some other supplements, and has me on only 30 mgs of Armour. I trust him, but I want to feel better soon, so I hope this will be adequate for now. Plus I'm hearing negative things about Lugol's, so I'm confused (??)
Pam in MO


----------



## Pamp81 (Jul 21, 2011)

P.S. I forgot to mention--my TSH is only 3.78, but my Anti-Thyroglobulin Antibody is 168 (normal is less than 40), and my Anti-Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody is 590 (normal is less than 34.) So the doctor thinks this is late stage. I don't understand, then, why my TSH is not higher. So confused.
Pam


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pamp81 said:


> P.S. I forgot to mention--my TSH is only 3.78, but my Anti-Thyroglobulin Antibody is 168 (normal is less than 40), and my Anti-Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody is 590 (normal is less than 34.) So the doctor thinks this is late stage. I don't understand, then, why my TSH is not higher. So confused.
> Pam


Uh; I think you need RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to make sure you don't have cancer.

And it is true that Lugol's may not be a good option for those of us with autoimmune thyroid disease.

Here is some information that may be helpful.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

No doubt there are other antibodies and immunoglobulins at work. Some are blocking antibodies and will block the receptor site for TSH.

There are more tests that would be good to have if your doctor is amenable.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I hate that you have to be here because you are ill but we all welcome you aboard!










Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf

You will note that TPO is "suggestive" of many things, not just autoimmune thyroid disease. So give all this some thought and talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## Pamp81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for your reply Andros. I appreciate all of the links and info.
Yikes, I am a little more worried now.

The doctor that ran the thyroid antibody tests also ran these thyroid tests:

Free T4 Result was .8 and the normal range is .9-1.8
Free T3 Result was 2.68 and the normal range is 1.80 to 4.20
Reverse T3 Result was 15.2 and the normal range is 9.0 to 35

It was the antibody ones that really freaked him out I think, especially the 590 result on the Anti Thyroid Peroxidase antibody.

The doctor that ran these is actually my allergist, but he is a good integrative physician who treats causes, not symptoms. I also see a rheumatologist(for suspected Sjogren's and Lupus), and an internist. They are both more mainstream, and kind but not extremely out of the box thinkers. I don't have an endo.

I'm not sure which doctor to approach to get more testing done. The doctor that ran these thyroid tests is actually not local to me. We travel across the state to see him. (My kids have extremely wacko allergies.)

Thanks again,
Pam


----------

